# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  SPILD: Sleep Paralysis Induced Lucid Dream

## Syphonophore

It has been a few years since I used my horrifying sleeping disorder to enter lucid dreaming states at will. These short flashes of REM sleep induced straight from being awake were exhilarating. easy to attain and a general mind freak to experience.

First SP: age 5
Last SP: Around age 23
Most Frequent SP: ages 12 to 19

I discovered SPILD around the time I was getting really bad SP. Basically, as your episode comes on from a waking state, not from sleep, and paralysis and hallucination sets in, do not panic. Stay calm and then focus with all your might on entering a dream by shutting your eyes and pushing your consciousness forward. 

You will feel your mind propel quickly and you will see a vortex, and perceive your self being sucked into that vortex. It is thrilling, and bizarre.

You will enter a lucid dream. You will be in a dream as with any dream but be completely aware that you are dreaming. However you will probably forget HOW it began. So ENJOY IT! 

You can choose how your dream goes BUT it lasts for only a few seconds. Do as much as you can while you can before your brain figures out that you fooled it! 

Most of my LDs occurred this way butalso, my ability to induce LDs diminished with the gradual disappearance of my SP. This is disappointing but perhaps common.

----------


## TheUncanny

I used to have most of my lucid dreams via sleep paralysis, or REM attonia -- those are supposedly different biological phenomena but for the common individual it's a matter of nomenclature. 

Basically the stage of sleep where your body is seemingly paralyzed by your mind is awake. For me the most difficult thing to overcome was remaining calm, not fighting to "snap out of it", and remembering this as a golden opportunity to have a WILD. But, if I was able to manage that, the LD came without additional effort. Just a matter of waiting, or if I was impatient, using my sense of touch to help manifest the dream scene quicker.

----------

